# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] L'hilarant delete of the death

## Monsieur Chat

Voici encore une petite perle qu'internet nous rapporte des drames quotidiens - qui peut se transformer fâcheusement en violence ordinaire...
Heureusement la demoiselle me parait d'une intelligence certaine, au vu de ses actes. Je suis convaincu qu'elle s'en tire sans encombres.


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Graveen

wow !

(c'est le cas de la dire ! :D)

----------


## Bouli

Les jeux vidéos ça rend violent.
C'est bien Jacques Teaumsonne qui avait raison.

----------


## Roland d'O.

Torture d'écran, ça va chercher dans les 30 ans fermes, non?

----------


## Emualynk

Il est un peu couillon le mec quand même, c'est pas en démolissant son écran qu'il récupérera ses persos.

----------


## Rhusehus

Bien fait !  ::):

----------


## Nelfe

Haha le rageux  :^_^:

----------


## ekOz

Vu le traitement qu'il a infligé a l'écran, j'espère que sa copine est solide  ::P:

----------


## RUPPY

Je trouve tout de même que le gars réagit très vite. Moi, j'aurais rebooter 3 fois le bazar avant d'y croire. Peut-être que sa régulière l'avait prévenu...

----------


## Entropyk

Sa copine devait avoir compris qu'il était devenu "malade" a cause de ce jeux. Sa réaction Ultra violente en est la preuve. Bon pour une cure de désintoxe et un psy!

----------


## Nono

> Je trouve tout de même que le gars réagit très vite. Moi, j'aurais rebooter 3 fois le bazar avant d'y croire. Peut-être que sa régulière l'avait prévenu...


Surtout que j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un moyen d'obtenir un backup de son compte chez Blibli non ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Surtout que j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un moyen d'obenir un backup de son compte chez Blibli non ?


Non, c'est pour ça qu'ils te demandent si tu veux vraiment le supprimer  ::ninja:: 

Le seul moyen d'avoir un backup, c'est en cas de piratage avéré.

----------


## Jeckhyl

A la place de la copine j'aurais juste changé le mot de passe et ensuite exercé un chantage affreux sur le mec.

----------


## Killy

> Surtout que j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un moyen d'obenir un backup de son compte chez Blibli non ?


Ouaip, c'est tout simple même. A l'époque ou j'y jouais encore je me suis fait effacer mes persos par un vilain hacker (pas par ma copine  :tired: ) et après avoir pris contact avec les MJ j'ai tout récupéré dans la semaine. C'est pas instantané et ils aiment pas trop le faire plusieurs fois pour la même personne mais si c'est la première fois que ça lui arrive ça passe.

Pas de quoi fracasser un écran  ::|:

----------


## Flaya

> Il est un peu couillon le mec quand même, c'est pas en démolissant son écran qu'il récupérera ses persos.


Cela d'ailleurs soulève une sacré question:
Pourquoi les gens la plupart du temps s en prennent il à l'écran?
Il doit y avoir une explication socio-psychologique.

En tout cas il se met une jolie double peine tout seul.
Maintenant on veut la vidéo de la réaction quand il voit la vidéo sur le net et qu'il apprend que c'est sa copine.

----------


## lincruste

> [...]
> Le seul moyen d'avoir un backup, c'est en cas de piratage avéré.


Ben soit c'est un fake d'un couple d'attention whores (probable) soit c'EST un cas de piratage avéré. A domicile, mais avéré.

----------


## Le troll du sud

La chaise a roulette 1 le couillon 0

----------


## Nelfe

> Ouaip, c'est tout simple même. A l'époque ou j'y jouais encore je me suis fait effacer mes persos par un vilain hacker (pas par ma copine ) et après avoir pris contact avec les MJ j'ai tout récupéré dans la semaine. C'est pas instantané et ils aiment pas trop le faire plusieurs fois pour la même personne mais si c'est la première fois que ça lui arrive ça passe.
> 
> Pas de quoi fracasser un écran


Ouais, pour piratage.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Cela d'ailleurs soulève une sacré question:
> Pourquoi les gens la plupart du temps s en prennent il à l'écran?
> Il doit y avoir une explication socio-psychologique.
> 
> En tout cas il se met une jolie double peine tout seul.
> Maintenant on veut la vidéo de la réaction quand il voit la vidéo sur le net et qu'il apprend que c'est sa copine.


Bein quoi, t'as jamais vu au cinéma ? Si tu veux détruire un ordinateur, c'est l'écran qu'il faut viser.

----------


## GrandFather

> Cela d'ailleurs soulève une sacré question:
> Pourquoi les gens la plupart du temps s en prennent il à l'écran?
> Il doit y avoir une explication socio-psychologique.


C'est l'équivalent virtuel d'un œil au beurre noir.  ::P:

----------


## Codega

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5HPgfXqeTo
Celle-là est pas mal aussi dans le même genre...

----------


## Nono

> Ouais, pour piratage.


A partir du moment où il y a dialogue avec un MJ, je pense qu'il doit y avoir un minimum de souplesse.
_"C'est pas moi m'sieur".
"Pourtant ça vient de la même adresse IP"
"Excusez je reviens"
"Je vous en prie"
"Voilà j'ai cassé la gueule à ma copine"
"bon, ça ira pour cette fois. Hop c'est fait ! Ne restez pas connecté si vous quitter votre PC"_

----------


## Poulos

> Bein quoi, t'as jamais vu au cinéma ? Si tu veux détruire un ordinateur, c'est l'écran qu'il faut viser.


Muai pour certain model de mac !

----------


## Graouu

Mouais ca fait pas grandir le jeu vidéo toussa...

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est un remake de celle-là non? ou vice-versa

http://www.abrutis.com/video-un+joue...pte-29145.html

Maintenant qu'il y en a eut une on n'a pas finis d'en voir, un peu comme l'idée super originale du gars qui prends une photo de sa tronche tous les jours pendant 2 ans.

----------


## Elbreth

Ne jamais laisser son compte ouvert quand on est pas devant le pc, ne jamais donner son mot de passe à quelqu'un! C'est comme avec les caleçons et la cb...

----------


## ekOz

Perso je tape sur le clavier, vu que c'est une daube a 13e c'est pas grave si je l'explose  ::P: 

Sinon j'ai un pote qui deletait tous les 2 mois environ (un nolife psychotique asocial, c'était marrant), et les MJ lui rendaient ses persos a chaque fois. Mais la plupart du temps avec du stuff moisi (ca doit dépendre du backup)  ::P:

----------


## Nilsou

Dans un certain sens sa réaction me parait justifié, un MMO c'est un investissement de temps, détruire un perso c'est comme détruire le rapport si précieux que vous écrivez avec amour sur votre bureau depuis 1 mois...

Bref, du temps perdu, et un MMO c'est plusieurs années de perdu.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je comprend que ça puisse énerver ... 

Bon après, il peut le récupérer son perso il me semble, les suppressions de perso ne sont pas définitive chez blizard avant de nombreuse année je crois bien...

On rigole et on se moque parce que c'est WOW et se moquer de WOW c'est la mode, mais je suis certain que parmi vous beaucoup feraient la gueule si on parlais de la même chose pour vos compte Eve-Online... ::rolleyes::

----------


## reveur81

Si ça vous arrivait, vous ne chercheriez pas sur les forums officiels s'il n'y avait pas un quelconque bug ? Vous ne contacteriez pas le service client ? Directement vous casseriez votre ordi ? Ca sent le fake à deux francs.

----------


## Nilsou

Hum, une crise d'enervement sur l'ordi ça peut vite venir... 

Tu prend une journée moisit : le mec qui se fait larguer par exemple + une engueulade du patron pour retard ^^.

Tu rajoute une dose d'énervement et de frustration pour le métro bloqué une heure ... 

Quand tu arrive tu veut enfin te détendre sur ton petit MMO, et là paf, ton perso a disparut, ou ton mot de passe ne marche plus, ou le PC plante à 99% du téléchargement lancé depuis deux jours... 

Bref, la crise de nerf arrive bien vite...

Ce que tu décrit Reveur, c'est la réaction d'une personne calme et méthodique, dans un environnement calme, à 25° Celsius, quand le vent souffle d'est en ouest....

edit : Ce qui me fait rire aussi, c'est ce délire autour de ces vidéo comme quoi ça montrerait les dangers du jeux-vidéo, l'addiction et tout ça...

Tu prends la fille qui a fait la vidéo, tu lui efface son compte MSN + ses dossiers de boulot (ou pire: son compte facebook  ::ninja:: ), et tu peut aussi filmer sa réaction...

Tout investissement de temps qui se volatilise amène ce genre de réaction chez la plupart des humains.

----------


## Lord Zero

En même temps, elle 'lavais peut etre prévenu que si il continuais à la délaisser pour wow, elle le ferais. D'ou le fait qu'il ai tilté assez vite.

Néanmoins ça réaction est franchement excessive.


Il y en a qui oublient que dans "jeu massivement multijoueur" il ya le mot "jeu".


Après tout ce n'est qu'un jeu, pas la peine de s'énerver autant.

----------


## Itsulow

Les gars, j'ai déjà effacer complètement mon compte 3 fois dont une fois complètement péter, et une fois ou j'ai stoppé plus de 5 mois, à chaque fois j'ai pu récupérer mon perso principale sans aucun soucis.
Il garde les backups 6 mois, et de plus sort deux trois excuses bidon, ils s'en foutent à la fin tu paye.

Puis pour l'énervement, c'est comme en lan, c'est une partie de ta virilité, donc ça énerve.
Tu y passe du temps tu y mets tes couilles etc... etc...

----------


## thylkerisis

ca m'étonne pas le gars il joue côté Alliance... Cool guys play Horde

----------


## lincruste

> Si ça vous arrivait, vous ne chercheriez pas sur les forums officiels s'il n'y avait pas un quelconque bug ? Vous ne contacteriez pas le service client ? Directement vous casseriez votre ordi ? Ca sent le fake à deux francs.


Voui, et encore une fois il y a des recours. La fille a beau vivre chez lui, elle lui pirate son compte, donc procédure habituelle.
Mais effectivement ça sent le fake de glandeurs qui s'ennuient. Avec une belle réaction bien spectaculaire d'un tatoué qui fume des joints (toutefois moins spectaculaire qu'un môme qui crie en allemand).

----------


## Hiruma

> Tout investissement de temps qui se volatilise amène ce genre de réaction chez la plupart des humains.


Mouais, faut quand même pas déconner, si telle était la vérité, on vivrait dans un monde de sociopathe prêt à péter un boulon pour un rien...

Ca m'est déjà arrivé sur un RPG : je suis resté comme un gland devant ma téloche pendant quelques minutes... Quand le résultat était sans appel, je suis passé à autre chose... C'est pas la fin du monde non plus une perte de sauvegarde... C'est pas comme si ca arivait tout les jours à plusieurs personnes de par le monde  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flaya

> Perso je tape sur le clavier, vu que c'est une daube a 13e c'est pas grave si je l'explose


Moi je tape sur le repose poignet du clavier et je l ai encore jamais cassé.




> Dans un certain sens sa réaction me parait justifié, un MMO c'est un investissement de temps, détruire un perso c'est comme détruire le rapport si précieux que vous écrivez avec amour sur votre bureau depuis 1 mois...
> 
> Bref, du temps perdu, et un MMO c'est plusieurs années de perdu.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je comprend que ça puisse énerver ...


Une réaction d'énervement serait justifié(la vidéo du gars qui crie fuck pendant 5min et met une tarte à une cannette reste raisonnable),mais l'état dans lequelle ils se mettent est complétement injustifié.
Faut pas oublier que le MMO est "une perte de temps" en soit comme le jeux vidéo,ce qui est important c est les bon moment passé,car au final,quand tu change de mmo,que ton persos soit delete ou pas tu en à complétement rien à foutre.Je suis pas sur que le terme d'investissement soit approprié étant donné que justement il n'y a aucun bénéfice(hormis une glorification virtuelle),je pense plus que ca reléve du passe-temps,et investir dans un passe temps ca n'a pas vraiment de sens.

Sinon faudrait une vidéo de réaction quand on leurs annonces la mort d'un proche,ou que leurs maison à brulé,juste pour voir à quelle moment ils ont le plus de réaction.A mon avis on serait surpris.

----------


## Jeremie79

L'histoire ne dit pas si sa copine a fini comme l'écran, ce qui est fortement probable vu le self-control du monsieur...  ::O:

----------


## Syntaxerror

Si c'est pas un fake, j'ai vraiment de la peine pour lui, déjà que vu sa réaction, sa vie doit pas être bien jojo, j'imagine même pas quand il s'est rendu compte qu'un(e) abruti(e) avait mis la vidéo en ligne. Pauvre mec. 

En fait je crois que ce qui me choque le plus dans tout ça c'est de retrouver sur le net ce genre d'images purement privées et, de plus, filmées alors que le gars n'est pas au courant, c'est vraiment gerbant.

----------


## Fracanus

Requete GM ca leur prend 10 min a restore et a volonté contrairement à ce qu'ils disent. A ce titre je me demande si j'ai effacé plus de persos de mes potes pour déconner que j'en ai restauré lorsque j'étais GM sur wow, je me demande.

----------


## Hargn

Alors elle c'est une belle conne, le mec aussi probablement pour qu'il se prenne ce genre  de coup bas mais en attendant ce n'est pas lui qui a posté une vidéo pour se vanter d'avoir fait un truc complètement immature.

----------


## perverpepere

> Cela d'ailleurs soulève une sacré question:
> Pourquoi les gens la plupart du temps s en prennent il à l'écran?


C'était surtout vrai à l'époque des bon vieux CRT, là on pouvait y aller franco une grosse mandale sur le coté  ::): 

Maintenant avec les écrans tous plat plus moyen de cogner, d'ailleurs la video le montre bien, o 1er signe de nervosité de l'utilisateur l'écran se barre  :tired: 

Du coup la frustration reste, et la chaise morfle  :B):

----------


## Nono

> Alors elle c'est une belle conne, le mec aussi probablement pour qu'il se prenne ce genre  de coup bas mais en attendant ce n'est pas lui qui a posté une vidéo pour se vanter d'avoir fait un truc complètement immature.


Parce que balancer un écran à 300 euros, qui accessoirement aurait pu lui servir à restaurer ses persos, voire même à jouer dans la 1/2 d'heure qui suit, c'est pas immature ?

----------


## Flaya

C'est vrai qu on pouvait leurs mettre des bonnes baffe au CRT.
Mon 19pouces iiyama en a prit quelques unes sans jamais broncher.

----------


## Kette

> ...
> 
> Ca m'est déjà arrivé sur un RPG : je suis resté comme un gland devant ma téloche pendant quelques minutes... Quand le résultat était sans appel, je suis passé à autre chose... C'est pas la fin du monde non plus une perte de sauvegarde... C'est pas comme si ca arivait tout les jours à plusieurs personnes de par le monde


Je pensais pareil. Je me souviens avoir perdu mon perso Diablo 1, archère level 40 avec laquelle je jouais en Lan. J'avais un taux de hit de + de 150%. Je rentrais dans une pièce, tirais une volée de flèches dans le vide et je faisais déjà un beau massacre.

Pour sûr je râlais des barres, mais mon 15 pouces de l'époque n'a rien pris.

Et dernièrement (bon c'était il y a 1 an et demi) j'ai perdu mon perso Mass Effect sur 360 avec lequel j'avais fini le jeu 2 fois, que j'avais modelé à l'effigie de Keira Knightley en plus.  ::cry:: 

La télé est toujours dans le salon de ma mère.

----------


## LaVaBo

> En fait je crois que ce qui me choque le plus dans tout ça c'est de retrouver sur le net ce genre d'images purement privées et, de plus, filmées alors que le gars n'est pas au courant, c'est vraiment gerbant.


Euh, ouais.

Mais si j'avais été à la place de madame, saoulée par les dizaines, ou centaines d'heure de monsieur sur wow, que je m'étais décidé(e) à agir après des dizaines, ou centaines d'avertissements, passés dans l'oreille d'un sourd inattentif, j'aurais filmé aussi.
(J'extrapole un peu, mais ça me paraît crédible, connaissant quelques joueurs de wow)

Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu. Un grand coup dans ton 

Spoiler Alert! 


écran

.

----------


## Jahwel

WoW c'est de la merde d'façon.

----------


## fenrhir

> Tout investissement de temps qui se volatilise amène ce genre de réaction chez la plupart des humains.





> Puis pour l'énervement, c'est comme en lan, c'est une partie de ta virilité, donc ça énerve.
> Tu y passe du temps tu y mets tes couilles etc... etc...


Heureusement, il y a des gens qui jouent avec leurs cerveaux et leurs doigts plutôt qu'avec leurs couilles.

Notons au passage le superbe amalgame "virilité = débilité".

Dîtes, ceux que j'ai cité, z'êtes sérieux ? Non, hein, c'est pour rire ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dîtes, ceux que j'ai cité, z'êtes sérieux ? Non, hein, c'est pour rire ?


Le premier a pas tort, ça énerve de perdre une sauvegarde.

Qui ne s'est jamais retrouvé devant un jeu qui, après patch, bug ou formatage, a perdu toutes les sauvegardes ? (oui, c'est de la faute du jeu, c'est lui qui perd les saves, pas la mienne  ::P: )
Ca saoule. Pas au point de casser des trucs, mais c'est crispant. Et pourtant je suis pas un mec nerveux.


Opération Flashpoint, spéciale cassedédi, c'est pour toi mon pote. 'culé de patch

----------


## zabuza

Ils vont très bien ensemble.
Ce sont deux cons.
La première, car elle fait ce coup tordu à son mec ( c'est un coup tordu, si elle en a marre elle pouvait très bien le quitter tout simplement ).
Le deuxième, car il défonce son écran sur la colère. 

Moi quand je suis énervé je tape le mur. Déjà car le mur c'est pas un kéké, il est costaud, ensuite car je n'ai jamais réussi à le casser.

----------


## Jean Pale

Moi je me tape, ça marche bien aussi.  :B):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ils vont très bien ensemble.
> Ce sont deux cons.
> La première, car elle fait ce coup tordu à son mec ( c'est un coup tordu, si elle en a marre elle pouvait très bien le quitter tout simplement ).


Ou alors elle a pensé que la relation de son mec avec elle valait plus que la relation avec le personnage du MMORPG.
Façon de penser ô combien étonnante, voire dérangeante, je le conçois, mais c'est comme ça que raisonnent les gens qui ne sont pas trop intoxiqués.

----------


## perverpepere

> Moi quand je suis énervé je tape le mur. Déjà car le mur c'est pas un kéké, il est costaud, ensuite car je n'ai jamais réussi à le casser.


Soit t'as 2 ans 1/2, soit tes murs ne sont pas en plâtre. 
Pas comme chez mes parents  ::|:

----------


## Hereticus

Vive le célibat !

Ma copine me fait ça je la largue dans la minute :D

Nan franchement cette vidéo me remonte le moral d'être célibat , merci  ::P:

----------


## Le Jedi Fou

En passant par un MJ (par téléphone par exemple), je vous garantis qu'il va récupérer ses perso.
2 raisons :
 - il s'est presque fait hacker son compte puisque ce n'est pas lui qui a supprimé ses persos, donc pas de probleme
 - et même si ça avait été lui, j'ai déjà eu le cas de 2 personnes dans ma guilde qui ont supprimé eux même leur personnage principal à la suite d'un rage (une nana à cause d'un refus après une période d'apply, et un mec qui s'était pris la tête après du PVP), et tous les deux ont expliqué la situation et ont récupéré leurs persos.

La case pour confirmer la suppression n'est pas là pour empecher de récupérer son personnage, c'est juste pour ne pas supprimer en cliquant au mauvais endroit.

----------


## Akheris

> Soit t'as 2 ans 1/2, soit tes murs ne sont pas en plâtre. 
> Pas comme chez mes parents


Faut frapper les murs porteurs.

----------


## tenshu

Ça sent le fake, ça arrivait régulièrement que les serveurs soient en carafes et que les persos ne chargeaient pas après le login.

Moi je trouve ça drôle, une fille ça se bichonne. Si elle vous fait des coups de pute comme ça. Soit c'est une fille qui doit consulter, soit c'est vous qui devriez consulter pour l'avoir mis dans cet état.

----------


## Nasma

Si on est parano est qu'on joue a wow.

On prend leur merde d'authentificator. On le garde sur soi et aucun risque de conjoins malhonnête. :Cigare:

----------


## dunadan

Nan mais certains ici font peur à vouloir justifier ce genre de réaction, au cas ou ça ne serait pas un fake ok ce que fait la donzelle c'est pas cool/mature tout ça mais faut voir comment le gas serait avec elle au quotidien aussi, si mon éventuelle femme passait son temps à jouer à wow ou au poker sur le net en me délaissant t'inquiètes que je fais pareil  ::(: 


Puis franchement les sauvegardes perdues, j'ai beau pas être un joueur de mmo ça arrive souvent, c'est frustrant ok, mais de là à faire preuve d'autant de violence ...  ::O:

----------


## Hexa

Le plus drôle en fait, c'est le fait de toujours avoir la musique épique dans les hauts-parleurs pendant le niquage d'écran.

----------


## Lapinaute

F*** elle a delete le gnome !!!  :WTF:

----------


## Edrin

Perso, je trouve ça moins hilarant que navrant... Mais bon, pour ce qu'on peut y faire, mieux vaut en rire qu'en pleurer.



> Hum, une crise d'enervement sur l'ordi ça peut vite venir...


Quiconque s'énerve à en perdre son contrôle pour quelque chose qui n'est pas au moins très grave bénéficierait grandement d'un soutien psychologique par un professionnel... Et je suis assez bien placé pour le savoir.
Oui, ça fait beaucoup de monde. J'ai lu dernièrement dans un science et vie (qui, certes, n'est pas une référence de grand journalisme, mais bon !) qu'une étude estimait que la moitié des français environ serait en souffrance psychique ET ne consulte pas... Nombre d'entre eux, croyez le bien, ne se rendent pas compte de leur souffrance.
Je suppose que personne ne me contredira en tous cas si je dis que le gars de la vidéo a besoin de consulter... Le petit allemand, il a même probablement besoin d'un petit séjour en clinique.



> Moi quand je suis énervé je tape le mur. Déjà car le mur c'est pas un kéké, il est costaud, ensuite car je n'ai jamais réussi à le casser.


Ça m'est arrivé quelques fois... Je suis du genre pas bien costaud, mais j'ai troué un mur (côté doublage en placo), une de ses fois (je devais avoir 15 ans, je me souviens que je jouais à Pinball Dreams sur mon Amiga), et une autre, je me suis abîmé le poignet de façon permanente, si bien qu'il ne m'est plus possible de l'utiliser pour des activités comme le tennis, sans parler de la boxe de murs.
Si j'étais toi, et qu'il t'arrive effectivement de frapper contre les murs, j'essaierai une autre méthode...

----------


## Okxyd

C'est ultra cruel ce qu'elle fait  :Emo: , ça fait des heures de jeu supprimées comme ça, le mec est du genre violent aussi, tu récup effectivement très vite tes persos. Après ça montre à quel point ça rend addict.
Je connais des mecs par contre qui auraient largué leurs copines pour moins que ça  ::P: .

----------


## L0ur5

> C'était surtout vrai à l'époque des bon vieux CRT, là on pouvait y aller franco une grosse mandale sur le coté 
> 
> Maintenant avec les écrans tous plat plus moyen de cogner, d'ailleurs la video le montre bien, o 1er signe de nervosité de l'utilisateur l'écran se barre 
> 
> Du coup la frustration reste, et la chaise morfle


Mais clair!
Au temps ou je nolifais jouais à wow, j'avais ça: 
Vu le poids du truc et la taille du truc, je me serais jamais risquer à lui coller une beigne...

----------


## remyremont

"Le plus drôle en fait, c'est le fait de toujours avoir la musique épique dans les hauts-parleurs pendant le niquage d'écran."

:D

Si la fille n'avait peur de son mec... Cela dit bon coup de pute.

----------


## Maxwell

> Vive le célibat !


C'est sûr que si t'es comme ce gars envers sa femme... Chérie le ton célibat, vous allez vivre une longue histoire.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Nan mais certains ici font peur à vouloir justifier ce genre de réaction, au cas ou ça ne serait pas un fake ok ce que fait la donzelle c'est pas cool/mature tout ça mais faut voir comment le gas serait avec elle au quotidien aussi, si mon éventuelle femme passait son temps à jouer à wow ou au poker sur le net en me délaissant t'inquiètes que je fais pareil 
> 
> 
> Puis franchement les sauvegardes perdues, j'ai beau pas être un joueur de mmo ça arrive souvent, c'est frustrant ok, mais de là à faire preuve d'autant de violence ...


Bof si ma copine préférait passer 90% de son temps sur un truc comme ça plutôt qu'avec moi, je la larguerai. 

Je vois pas en quoi ruiner son activité favorite m'apporterait quelque chose, il faut être vachement mesquin.

----------


## Dark Fread

On sent bien sa vie qui s'effondre à 2:28.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Un gros taré.
Et puis bon, elle pouvait pas essayer de lui payer une séance de psy ? on ne soigne pas quelqu'un de malade psychologiquement violemment.
Elle est quand même bête, mais c'est certainement juste que le bien-être de l'autre ne compte pas pour elle, qu'elle en avait juste marre d'être délaissé.
Il y a pas que les filles qui sont fragiles, qu'on doit soigner un peu mentalement, mais bon, c'est rare qu'elles soient capable de s'extérioriser...

Et non, si j'étais avec quelqu'un qui aurait ce problème, je ne ferrai pas tout pour qu'elle arrête de me faire chier, mais j'essaierai de l'aider avant.

Quoi que, j'ai pratiquement toujours vécu la situation, ou moi je doit soutenir l'autre, mais pratiquement jamais l'inverse.

----------


## Xùn

J'admire le self-control du monsieur.

----------


## Sig le Troll

Le plus drôle c'est de voir toutes les réactions sur un forum pour une bête vidéo à la con. xD

Internet is serious business. xD

----------


## Myope

Omg on me ferait ca....
On effacerait mon chaman et ces 100 jours de jeux tout récent ou mon démo de 50 jours, ca me ferait 150 jours de temps de jeux partis en fumé. 
Je peux comprendre le mec de la video.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Le plus drôle c'est de voir toutes les réactions sur un forum pour une bête vidéo à la con. xD
> 
> Internet is serious business. xD


J'approuve ce message  ::P: .

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Euh, ouais.
> 
> Mais si j'avais été à la place de madame, saoulée par les dizaines, ou centaines d'heure de monsieur sur wow, que je m'étais décidé(e) à agir après des dizaines, ou centaines d'avertissements, passés dans l'oreille d'un sourd inattentif, j'aurais filmé aussi.
> (J'extrapole un peu, mais ça me paraît crédible, connaissant quelques joueurs de wow)
> 
> Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu. Un grand coup dans ton 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Ouais enfin ça explique pas que cette scène privée soit d'un coup visible par des millions de gens à travers le monde, c'est ça qui me gêne et non l'effacement des persos qui pourrait peut-être se comprendre si on connaissait en plus la relation, privée elle aussi, de ce couple avec WoW. Bref, avec un visage flouté, à la rigueur, ça pourrait être vaguement drôle mais là, non, c'est juste gerbant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'estime sans aucune preuve qu'il y 'a quand même à peu près 97% de chances que ce soit un gros fake hein.

----------


## Okxyd

> Ouais enfin ça explique pas que cette scène privée soit d'un coup visible par des millions de gens à travers le monde, c'est ça qui me gêne et non l'effacement des persos qui pourrait peut-être se comprendre si on connaissait en plus la relation, privée elle aussi, de ce couple avec WoW. Bref, avec un visage flouté, à la rigueur, ça pourrait être vaguement drôle mais là, non, c'est juste gerbant.


C'est internet hein, t'as vu la vidéo, dans 1 mois tu t'en souviendra plus, le droit à l'image n'existe pas vraiment sur le net malheureusement.

Après le mec a une réaction liée à une frustration intense, c'est pas un malade non plus hein  ::rolleyes:: , c'est comme les mecs qui pètent des cables pour une tarte reçu dans la face ou un pv surle pare-brise, ils ont des réactions excessives mais pas non plus bons à être internés, d'ailleurs le type doit bien se trouver ridicule après coup.

----------


## meg

> C'est vrai qu on pouvait leurs mettre des bonnes baffe au CRT.
> Mon 19pouces iiyama en a prit quelques unes sans jamais broncher.


 :^_^:  pas mieux !

----------


## silence

> d'ailleurs le type doit bien se trouver ridicule après coup.


Ah non, c'est la grande classe, moi je suis tout fière de la fois ou ma souris est partie rejoindre les oiseaux par la fenêtre du troisième - maison, jardin, toussa, n'ayez pas peur.  :B): 




> C'est vrai qu on pouvait leurs mettre des bonnes baffe au CRT.


Le miens tirait un peu la tronche à force tout de même, du genre des bandes qui n'avaient rien à faire à l'affichage et qui partaient à coups de baffes au bon endroit. C'est peut être aussi cet effet de cercle vicieux qui, a force, l'a condamné. Mais je confirme, on n'y met pas des coups de poing du genre, juste des tapes viriles dans les côtes.

Personnellement, là ou je rigole le plus, c'est entre ceux qui crient au meurtre pour un écran et les blasés qui ne peuvent s'empêcher de remarquer que c'est peut être un fake. Comme la plus part des vidéos du net, merci captain obvious. Cela n'empêche pas la chose d'être intéressante, marrante, l'objet d'une discussion.  :tired:

----------


## hitodama

BMDJ, Merci.

----------


## zabuza

> Faut frapper les murs porteurs.


Clairement, c'est pas opti sinon.




> Ou alors elle a pensé que la relation de son mec avec elle valait plus que la relation avec le personnage du MMORPG.


C'est pas le mmo le problème dans le cas présent..
Adaptons la situation :
"Tu me fais chier avec ta moto, je la bousille !"

C'est peut être elle qui devrait se poser des questions.

Le mec il a visiblement le choix entre jouer à un jeu ou passer du temps avec sa copine. Il prend le premier choix. Plusieurs possibilités non exhaustives :
Elle est très moche.
Elle est nulle au lit.
Elle est sans intérêt.
Il s'en fout d'elle.

----------


## hitodama

> Le mec il a visiblement le choix entre jouer à un jeu ou passer du temps avec sa copine. Il prend le premier choix. Plusieurs possibilités non exhaustives :
> Elle est très moche.
> Elle est nulle au lit.
> Elle est sans intérêt.
> Il s'en fout d'elle.


 :tired: 
C'est un no-life ?


Spoiler Alert! 


(Au point qu'on puisse être surpris qu'il ait trouvé une femelle)

----------


## Nelfe

Je pense que pour se venger le mec va refiler toutes les paires de godasses de sa copine à Emmaüs.

----------


## TheToune

Perso je suis de tout coeur avec la gonzesse ...
Vu le comportement du mec il devait réellement être trop obnubilé par le jeu. Si c'est pas un Fake évidement !

Faut arrêter de déconner et de donner une valeur à du putain de temps perdu sur un jeu vidéo, quel qu'il soit. 
Quand un loisir devient une obsession au point de pleurer la perte d'une partie aussi longue soit t'elle faut se poser des question sur sa vie personnelle à mon avis.

----------


## Reizz

Je vote clairement pour le fake.
Tout se passe comme sur des roulettes en 3 minutes pour faire une bonne vidéo youtube.

----------


## docteur_z

+1 Fake

----------


## Yo-gourt

Moi j'ai bien balancé mon gosse par la fenêtre quand j'ai vu qu'il avait effacé ma sauvegarde de MarioKart à 100%...
Ouais j'ai eu les boules...je l'ai enguelé pasqu'il avait pas écouté qu'il fallait pas cliquer n'importe où, enfin le truc normal quoi 3 baffes et dans le placard et hop je suis passé à autre chose. Faites des gosses ça aide à décompresser...  ::ninja:: 

Bon ok j'arrête j'ai fait un "ho puuuutain"...j'ai maté 10 fois pour être sûr...et pis tant pis...j'ai cheaté pour avoir toutes les coupes et pis bon les temps sur circuits..à part faire gonfler mon ego de meilleur joueur de marioKart du salon...arf!

----------


## Jconnor

Fake ou pas fake, moi j'aime bien ce genre de type : pendant qu'il s'abrutit devant son écran, d'autres s'occupent de sa copine  ::P:

----------


## L0ur5

> Perso je suis de tout coeur avec la gonzesse ...
> Vu le comportement du mec il devait réellement être trop obnubilé par le jeu. Si c'est pas un Fake évidement !
> 
> Faut arrêter de déconner et de donner une valeur à du putain de temps perdu sur un jeu vidéo, quel qu'il soit. 
> Quand un loisir devient une obsession au point de pleurer la perte d'une partie aussi longue soit t'elle faut se poser des question sur sa vie personnelle à mon avis.


Ué, enfin, essaye d'avoir une position un peu moins extrême et nuance un peu ton propos pour voir?
Adapte ce que tu dis à autre chose (Genre je sais pas, un mec fana de maquette? Un réalisateur en herbe qui passe des heures sur un montage?). Tu trouverais ça logique comme réaction de détruire ce centre d'attention autre qu'un jeu vidéo? Tu penses que ça servirait à quelque chose? Que ça améliorerait quoi que ce soit dans une relation entre deux personnes?  

Ca peut servir de réfléchir un peu, de sortir des clichés et d'aller chercher ailleurs que joueur (de MMO en général, et de WOW en particulier, étant donné que c'est le plus populaire/connu) = gros no life débile qui pert son temps sur une addiction inutile.

----------


## Baal-84

C'est marrant comme vous idéalisez les femmes ... Vous devriez lâcher vos claviers plus souvent, vous vous rendriez compte qu'y en a des connes, comme chez les mecs  :;):  
Probablement que c'est un fake. Mais allez savoir ! Les gens sont tellement glands. 
Entre celui qui part au quart de tour pour quelque chose de pas si grave, et qui se fait later par sa chaises à roulette (c'est vicieux ces choses là) et la cruche sans intérêt qui sait pas quoi faire pour que son mec la regarde et qui croit qu'il suffit de s'allonger et de rester immobile pour l'intéresser ... Et qui viole son droit à l'image tout en ruinant son passe temps (chacun en a un, et tous sont risibles). 
C'est internet, toutes les statistiques sont permises !

----------


## Mitsuaki

J'ai lu en diagonale, mais personne n'as émis l'hypothèse d'une vidéos "montée" ?
Ca devient assez classique, surtout avec wow...
plusieurs possibilité : 
* le gars arrête, et fait une vidéo avec sa copine histoire de faire son ptit buzz
* les persos sont sur un serveur privé et si on regarde, c'est le cas :
premier contenu "in game" un gnome. Elle se déconnecte, on voit qu'il y à montage (cadrage différent, et arrivée sur un machin pas gnome) 
Plus tard elle se connecte avec le gnome, et rebelote, fondu enchainé-j't'embrouille.
=> les vues in game sont "réelles" mais les persos supprimés sont des copies, soit sur serveur privé, soit plus simple, sur serveur de test.

Bref, comme souvent, une vidéo montée de toute pièce.

----------


## ziltoïd

> Omg on me ferait ca....
> On effacerait mon chaman et ces 100 jours de jeux tout récent ou mon démo de 50 jours, ca me ferait 150 jours de temps de jeux partis en fumé. 
> Je peux comprendre le mec de la video.


SI j'étais un enfoiré, je dirai que le fait même de passer 150 j a développer des perso est en soi une perte de temps. Donc le temps, tu l'as déjà perdu.

Faut relativiser hein.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Cela d'ailleurs soulève une sacré question:
> Pourquoi les gens la plupart du temps s en prennent il à l'écran?
> Il doit y avoir une explication socio-psychologique.


Euh... C'est parce qu'on l'a juste devant les yeux, non ?

----------


## PeterKmad

Je commence à détester la génération Youtube. Ce genre de vidéos ineptes, c'est les "chiens écrasés" du 21ème siècle. C'est dénué de contenu, stupide et abrutissant. Inutile de gloser pendant des heures là-dessus, c'est juste une preuve de plus qu'on est une génération de crétins techno-dépendants... Le gars à l'écran autant que la fille à la caméra, que cette vidéo soit un fake ou pas, sont des individus tragiques et pitoyables.

Quand à WoW... Mais, stop, quoi ! Y en a marre de ce truc ! Faut qu'il crève, c'est pas possible ! Vivement qu'on l'enterre, ce jeu, je peux plus le voir en peinture !  ::(:  

Oulà... bonjour l'appeau à troll... je suis de mauvais poil, moi... mais ça défoule... pardonnez-moi.

----------


## Ananas

Fake ou pas fake, intéressant pour la culture et la sociologie prolétarienne de l'ouzbekistan du sud ou pas on s'en tape au final, c'est rigolo, c'est de la vidéo fast food, d'ici demain on l'aura pour la plupart oublié. Mais entre ça et le foot, je préfère ça  ::): 

Et si c'est pas un fake, on peut dire que c'est tout de même assez bien joué, malgré la mauvaise qualité de la vidéo, j'ai vraiment l'impression de voir le gars devenir blême à un moment donné :^_^:

----------


## TheToune

> Ué, enfin, essaye d'avoir une position un peu moins extrême et nuance un peu ton propos pour voir?
> Adapte ce que tu dis à autre chose (Genre je sais pas, un mec fana de maquette? Un réalisateur en herbe qui passe des heures sur un montage?). Tu trouverais ça logique comme réaction de détruire ce centre d'attention autre qu'un jeu vidéo? Tu penses que ça servirait à quelque chose? Que ça améliorerait quoi que ce soit dans une relation entre deux personnes?  
> 
> Ca peut servir de réfléchir un peu, de sortir des clichés et d'aller chercher ailleurs que joueur (de MMO en général, et de WOW en particulier, étant donné que c'est le plus populaire/connu) = gros no life débile qui pert son temps sur une addiction inutile.


Déjà mettre le JV sur le même plan qu'un travail créatif c'est pas très cohérent. C'est plus comme si elle avait couper l'antenne d'un mec qui regarderai trop de foot ou planquer des dvd porno ... Elle n'a absolument rien détruit d'important ou de valeur.
La seule personne qui ai fait acte de destruction c'est le mec. Il lui suffit de recommencer un perso s'il veut s'acharner ou de passer à autre chose et basta.

----------


## laskov

Le tout sans oublier la bourde récente de Noton Av qui effacer wow des PC ^^

----------


## gros_bidule

Mais qui est assez dingue pour laisser ses mots de passe à sa moitié/famille ? Fake, forcément, sinon il n'aurait pas eut cette réaction.

----------


## L0ur5

> Déjà mettre le JV sur le même plan qu'un travail créatif c'est pas très cohérent. C'est plus comme si elle avait couper l'antenne d'un mec qui regarderai trop de foot ou planquer des dvd porno ... Elle n'a absolument rien détruit d'important ou de valeur.
> La seule personne qui ai fait acte de destruction c'est le mec. Il lui suffit de recommencer un perso s'il veut s'acharner ou de passer à autre chose et basta.


Mouais, c'est sur qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un travail créatif au sens propre du terme, mais un perso sur lequel tu as passé des heures pour en faire ce que tu veux, c'est quand même beaucoup de "travail" ( et d'abnégation :dubosc: ). Le fait que ça soit important ou de valeur c'est certainement pas toi qui peut le juger. Je trouve que tu prends des raccourics un peu facile là.
Genre je ne joue plus à Wow depuis longtemps, mais je n'ai pas pour autant delete mes persos, synonymes de très bon moments passés avec des amis, et porteurs de pleins de souvenirs. 
Que celui qui ne garde pas une vieille sauvegarde de Deux Ex (ou autre) dans un coin "parce que c'est un perso nickel qui a demandé beaucoup de temps et que ça serait trop dommage de l'effacer, même si je le rejouerais jamais" me jette la première pierre.

----------


## Eklis

> Que celui qui ne garde pas une vieille sauvegarde de Deux Ex (ou autre) dans un coin "parce que c'est un perso nickel qui a demandé beaucoup de temps et que ça serait trop dommage de l'effacer, même si je le rejouerais jamais" me jette la première pierre.




 ::): 

Sérieusement hein, enfin je crois bien.

----------


## Red_Force

> Non, c'est pour ça qu'ils te demandent si tu veux vraiment le supprimer 
> 
> Le seul moyen d'avoir un backup, c'est en cas de piratage avéré.


Et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans l'emballage. 

Du point de vue de Blizzard, si tu peux pas redonner à tout moment  un perso à un ancien client, tu perds ce client (et des dizaines / centaines d'euros). Bien sûr qu'ils le gardent. En fait, je crois même qu'ils le gardent indéfiniment. C'est ce que fait facebook de toutes façons, et c'est beaucoup plus rentable à faire pour Blizzard, et beaucoup moins problématique pour les utilisateurs, donc à la limite heureusement. 

Par contre, c'est vrai qu'ils ne peuvent garder tous les états de l'équipement. Donc ils ont des outils pour récupérer le court terme, mais pas le long terme.

En tous cas la demoiselle je l'aime pas.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h01 ----------




> Perso je suis de tout coeur avec la gonzesse ...
> Vu le comportement du mec il devait réellement être trop obnubilé par le jeu. Si c'est pas un Fake évidement !
> 
> Faut arrêter de déconner et de donner une valeur à du putain de temps perdu sur un jeu vidéo, quel qu'il soit. 
> Quand un loisir devient une obsession au point de pleurer la perte d'une partie aussi longue soit t'elle faut se poser des question sur sa vie personnelle à mon avis.


Faut arrêter de penser que chacun est légitime à juger des inconnus sans connaitre le contexte, et quand bien même si on le connait à décider en lieu et place de la personne et de la loi du pays ou elle vit ce a quoi elle a le droit ou non. ÇA, pour moi, c'est LE problème, tu vois... :-/

----------


## zabuza

> et quand bien même si on le connait à décider en lieu et place de la personne et de la loi du pays ou elle vit ce a quoi elle a le droit ou non. ÇA, pour moi, c'est LE problème, tu vois... :-/


Quoi qui dit force rouge?

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Je commence à détester la génération Youtube. Ce genre de vidéos ineptes, c'est les "chiens écrasés" du 21ème siècle. C'est dénué de contenu, stupide et abrutissant. Inutile de gloser pendant des heures là-dessus, c'est juste une preuve de plus qu'on est une génération de crétins techno-dépendants... Le gars à l'écran autant que la fille à la caméra, que cette vidéo soit un fake ou pas, sont des individus tragiques et pitoyables.
> 
> Quand à WoW... Mais, stop, quoi ! Y en a marre de ce truc ! Faut qu'il crève, c'est pas possible ! Vivement qu'on l'enterre, ce jeu, je peux plus le voir en peinture !  
> 
> Oulà... bonjour l'appeau à troll... je suis de mauvais poil, moi... mais ça défoule... pardonnez-moi.


Avant de te pardonner je t'invite à regarder cette vidéo et à rester calme:

http://www.lepiredunet.fr/videos/155...cond-life.html

 :^_^:

----------


## mrFish

> Déjà mettre le JV sur le même plan qu'un travail créatif c'est pas très cohérent. C'est plus comme si elle avait couper l'antenne d'un mec qui regarderai trop de foot ou planquer des dvd porno ... Elle n'a absolument rien détruit d'important ou de valeur.
> La seule personne qui ai fait acte de destruction c'est le mec. Il lui suffit de recommencer un perso s'il veut s'acharner ou de passer à autre chose et basta.


Je crois que tu n'arrives pas à intégrer que ce genre de jeu c'est un investissement, surtout en temps, et le temps c'est de l'argent. (et dans ce cas c'est 15€/mois)
Je passe sur les liens "affectifs" que tu peux développé envers un avatar virtuel, ça pourrait te défriser (les MMO c'est juste des maisons à poupée Next gen 2.0).

Là elle n'a pas "coupé son antenne" pour ça suffit d'annuler l'abonnement, c'est de la destruction, que ça soit un objet physique ou virtuel ne change rien.

Après certes le mec a une réaction exagérer, mais je pense que la majorité des mecs ayant posté ici aurait eu une réaction similaire dans des circonstances semblables, bien qu'ils en disent le contraire.  ::rolleyes:: 

Je me demande aussi quel aurait été les réactions si le mec à la place de jouer à WoW, jouait à EvE.  ::rolleyes:: 



Enfin bon, de toute façon c'est un fake o/

----------


## perverpepere

> Nombre d'entre eux, croyez le bien, ne se rendent pas compte de leur souffrance.


Peut on souffrir sans s'en apercevoir ?
Ou es-ce une nouvelle lubie des "bien-pensant" pour nous forcer à pensez comme eux ?
A moins que ce ne soit un complot des psychiatre pour attirer une nouvelle clientèle dans leur joli cabinet




> Je pense que pour se venger le mec va refiler toutes les paires de godasses de sa copine à Emmaüs.


 :^_^:  la meilleur réponse que j'ai vu sur ce topic 


Et pour tous ceux qui dise que ce qu'a fait la demoiselle c'est pas bien grave, imaginer que votre moitié efface votre compte canardpc ?
Franchement ca ne vous énerverais pas au point de peter l'écran, la chaise, le mur ...

----------


## loulou de pomerany

> Je me demande aussi quel aurait été les réactions si le mec à la place de jouer à WoW, jouait à EvE.


J'aimerais une vidéo compilation des membres de la corporation qui se sont fait démentelé par une membre de leur triumvirat il y de ça quelques temps.

Sinon aucun commentaires.

----------


## lincruste

> Cela d'ailleurs soulève une sacré question:
> Pourquoi les gens la plupart du temps s en prennent il à l'écran?
> Il doit y avoir une explication socio-psychologique.


Parce qu'à Sparte tout le monde, même le messager, est responsable de ses mots.

----------


## Joffe75

fake: consternant de nullité
pas fake: consternant tout court et du boulot pour les psy...

----------


## Red_Force

> Quoi qui dit force rouge?


Que même si on est renseigné sur une affaire comme celle là, ça ne nous donne pas le droit de juger. Il y a des juges pour ça. Cette idée comme quoi tout un chacun a droit (voir devoir) de juger si ce gars a le droit ou non d'être un nolife m'exaspère. Personne ici n'a envie de voir les autres sur ce forum lui rationner ses doses de cafés, de jeux vidéo, de clope, lui interdire d'être gay, ou hétéro, ou de s'habiller mal, ou de s'habiller cher ou que sais je. 

Au passage, je rappelle à tout le monde que si monsieur à un problème et que madame veut l'aider, elle va en premier lieu en parler avec monsieur. Et si ça ne marche pas en parler plus, puis plus, puis plus, mais je doute que le moindre psy spécialiste en dépendance juge ce qu'elle fait sur la vidéo comme autre chose que contre productif. Pour moi la vidéo montre indubitablement qu'elle se sent délaissée et que monsieur préfère peut être le jeu à sa copine. Par conte en soit ça ne veut pas dire qu'il a un problème. Toutes les relations ne sont pas vécues comme importantes. Et à l'inverse, si on vit dans un pays libre, on a le droit d'être à fond dans un hobby.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Que même si on est renseigné sur une affaire comme celle là, ça ne nous donne pas le droit de juger. Il y a des juges pour ça. Cette idée comme quoi tout un chacun a droit (voir devoir) de juger si ce gars a le droit ou non d'être un nolife m'exaspère. Personne ici n'a envie de voir les autres sur ce forum lui rationner ses doses de cafés, de jeux vidéo, de clope, lui interdire d'être gay, ou hétéro, ou de s'habiller mal, ou de s'habiller cher ou que sais je. 
> 
> Au passage, je rappelle à tout le monde que si monsieur à un problème et que madame veut l'aider, elle va en premier lieu en parler avec monsieur. Et si ça ne marche pas en parler plus, puis plus, puis plus, mais je doute que le moindre psy spécialiste en dépendance juge ce qu'elle fait sur la vidéo comme autre chose que contre productif. Pour moi la vidéo montre indubitablement qu'elle se sent délaissée et que monsieur préfère peut être le jeu à sa copine. Par conte en soit ça ne veut pas dire qu'il a un problème. Toutes les relations ne sont pas vécues comme importantes. Et à l'inverse, si on vit dans un pays libre, on a le droit d'être à fond dans un hobby.


Dire qu'il ne faut pas juger sans savoir, puis enchainer sur "ce qu'il faut faire dans ce cas", avec ton jugement, c'est moyen...

----------


## Nelfe

> Et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans l'emballage. 
> 
> Du point de vue de Blizzard, si tu peux pas redonner à tout moment un perso à un ancien client, tu perds ce client (et des dizaines / centaines d'euros). Bien sûr qu'ils le gardent. En fait, je crois même qu'ils le gardent indéfiniment. C'est ce que fait facebook de toutes façons, et c'est beaucoup plus rentable à faire pour Blizzard, et beaucoup moins problématique pour les utilisateurs, donc à la limite heureusement. 
> 
> Par contre, c'est vrai qu'ils ne peuvent garder tous les états de l'équipement. Donc ils ont des outils pour récupérer le court terme, mais pas le long terme.
> 
> En tous cas la demoiselle je l'aime pas.


J'ai suffisamment joué à WoW pour savoir ce que j'avance  ::): 
Ce genre de soucis ne m'est jamais arrivé, par contre à mon meilleur ami si et ses personnages il ne les a jamais revu.

----------


## Poulos

Tin, au-temps de réaction pour une vidéo a la c*n ca me fait rigoler  ::):   :^_^:

----------


## ekOz

> J'ai suffisamment joué à WoW pour savoir ce que j'avance 
> Ce genre de soucis ne m'est jamais arrivé, par contre à mon meilleur ami si et ses personnages il ne les a jamais revu.


Sur a 100%, tu récupères tes persos.

Par contre, en y réfléchissant, la meuf peut s'en prendre qu'a elle. Disons que n'importe quelle femme a en elle les arguments pour faire zapper instantanément le nolifisme en cours   ::P:  

Les canards en couple et un peu nolife voient c'que j'veux dire  ::ninja::

----------


## half

> Avant de te pardonner je t'invite à regarder cette vidéo et à rester calme:
> 
> http://www.lepiredunet.fr/videos/155...cond-life.html


Mais mais mais... mais non ! C'est horrible et consternant  ::O:

----------


## Joffe75

La c'est moche effectivement...

----------


## GomorH

> Mais mais mais... mais non ! C'est horrible et consternant


Là j'avoue que c'est assez violent...surtout le couple qui enferme les gamins dans leurs chambres (avec chaines et cadenas sur la porte !) pour pouvoir "jouer" tranquillement, ça frôle tout de même la maltraitance  ::sad:: 

Et puis merde, pour jouer à Second Life en plus !!!! SECOND LIFE §§§  :Gerbe:

----------


## Nelfe

> Là j'avoue que c'est assez violent...surtout le couple qui enferme les gamins dans leurs chambres (avec chaines et cadenas sur la porte !) pour pouvoir "jouer" tranquillement, ça frôle tout de même la maltraitance 
> 
> Et puis merde, pour jouer à Second Life en plus !!!! SECOND LIFE §§§


Ça ne frôle pas la maltraitance, c'est de la maltraitance, c'est tout. Les parents sont tellement enfoncés dans leur vie virtuelle (sur un "jeu" de merde en plus  :tired: ) que si quelque chose arrivait à leur gosse (étouffement, ou chute, enfin bref) ils ne le remarqueraient même pas. C'est vraiment effarant d'être aussi inconscient pour un jeu vidéo  ::|:

----------


## Marclor

Mouais, c'est quand même bien fait pour lui si c'est vrai. Au moins maintenant il va redécouvrir les joies du sexe non virtuel....Ou se faire plaquer comme une merde.

----------


## nemra

> Perso, je trouve ça moins hilarant que navrant... Mais bon, pour ce qu'on peut y faire, mieux vaut en rire qu'en pleurer.
> 
> Quiconque s'énerve à en perdre son contrôle pour quelque chose qui n'est pas au moins très grave bénéficierait grandement d'un soutien psychologique par un professionnel... Et je suis assez bien placé pour le savoir.
> Oui, ça fait beaucoup de monde. J'ai lu dernièrement dans un science et vie (qui, certes, n'est pas une référence de grand journalisme, mais bon !) qu'une étude estimait que la moitié des français environ serait en souffrance psychique ET ne consulte pas... Nombre d'entre eux, croyez le bien, ne se rendent pas compte de leur souffrance.
> Je suppose que personne ne me contredira en tous cas si je dis que le gars de la vidéo a besoin de consulter... Le petit allemand, il a même probablement besoin d'un petit séjour en clinique.
> 
> Ça m'est arrivé quelques fois... Je suis du genre pas bien costaud, mais j'ai troué un mur (côté doublage en placo), une de ses fois (je devais avoir 15 ans, je me souviens que je jouais à Pinball Dreams sur mon Amiga), et une autre, je me suis abîmé le poignet de façon permanente, si bien qu'il ne m'est plus possible de l'utiliser pour des activités comme le tennis, sans parler de la boxe de murs.
> Si j'étais toi, et qu'il t'arrive effectivement de frapper contre les murs, j'essaierai une autre méthode...



Hum
Ce sont les mêmes psy qui affirment que tous enfant de plus de 5ans devrait être sous psychotropes...(véridique)
Concernant l'allemand, regarde de bout en bout la lumière de l'écran, tu verra qu'il toujours devant la même fenêtré windows de bout en bout.......sauf quand il tape sur le clavier.
Enfin, quand il se met debout, tu peut estimer sa taille: il a une taille adulte.

Je préfère me méfier de se genre de video qui son souvent extrêmement orientées et sortie des contextes, et qui sont toutes étrangement en qualité pourris, par exemple, sa peux laisser les patates au fond du sacs quand tu réalise que les perso sont peut être a la nana...

Sa  ne vous parais pas bizarre que:
1 la nana connaisse les passes
2 film de bout en bout avec son portable
3 le mec revient pile poile au bon moment
4 la fille a pris soins de laisser le plus bas level de perso,  ::huh:: 
5 prend le soin de mettre la video sur internet....qu'elle interet pour elle?

----------


## Treith

Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi , surtout avec ce passage  ::|: 



> *Ce sont les mêmes psy qui affirment que tous enfant de plus de 5ans devrait être sous psychotropes...(véridique)*





> Sa  ne vous parais pas bizarre que:
> 
> 1 la nana connaisse les passes
> *Elle ne tape pas les pass , le mec s'est juste déco et elle ,elle tape juste "delete".*
> 
> 2 film de bout en bout avec son portable
> *Beaucoup de facteurs pour expliquer ça , dont le plus simple: c'est une connasse tout simplement* 
> 
> 3 le mec revient pile poile au bon moment
> ...


Sans vouloir défendre le mec , j'ai fait entre 150 et 300jours de temps de jeu sur mon palanain avant d'arrêter ,  c'est horriblement frustrant de tout voir  partir en fumée.

C'est sûrement un fake , c'est possible que ce soit réel aussi.

----------


## L0ur5

> C'est sûrement un fake , c'est possible que ce soit réel aussi.


/thread

----------


## nemra

> Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi , surtout avec ce passage 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sans vouloir défendre le mec , j'ai fait entre 150 et 300jours de temps de jeu sur mon palanain avant d'arrêter ,  c'est horriblement frustrant de tout voir  partir en fumée.
> 
> C'est sûrement un fake , c'est possible que ce soit réel aussi.



Justement, autant tous supprimer dans se cas, au lieux de ça, elle laisse un perso, en faite,c'est vraiment juste pour le faire chier.

En clair, le type n'est peut être même pas un forcené des MMO et elle a juste fait ça pour l'emmerder.

----------


## tenshu

> Sans vouloir défendre le mec , j'ai fait entre 150 et 300jours de temps de jeu sur mon palanain avant d'arrêter ,  c'est horriblement frustrant de tout voir  partir en fumée.
> 
> C'est sûrement un fake , c'est possible que ce soit réel aussi.


Non mais mec si un beau matin t'avais pas ton palouf qui apparait après l'identification

1° tu va voir sur le fofo si ça pleure sur les serveurs de persos down
2° tu demandes à te potes si c'est pareil chez eux
3° tu fais une requête à Blizzard par ce que bon bug quoi

Notez que cette liste n'inclut pas de balancer son lcd en braillant.

----------


## Treith

C'est sûr , mais je vais te donner un exemple tout con :

Tu va faire tes courses dans un centre commercial , tu laisse ta voiture dans le parking sous-terrain , tu reviens , ta voiture est pas là où tu l'a laissé , tu cherche un peu tu trouve pas , tu panique ou tu t'énerve ( enfin la majorité des gens en tout cas).

Quand t'a un choc , c'est pas la logique qui l'emporte mais les émotions.

PS: J'ai pas dit qu'il avait raison de casser son écran  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Mer il et fou !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est sûrement un fake , c'est possible que ce soit réel aussi.


Ah, tiens, j'aurais dit le contraire.

----------


## Treith

Retournez dans vos grottes les trolls , sinon je sort le lance-flamme  :tired:

----------


## Wawa

Il ne cherche pas à regarder la fenêtre des serveurs pour voir si il y a eu un problème ou une mauvaise connexion. (Réaction quasi systématique)

Pas de reboot jeux, pas de questions rien, coups de poing gratos dans l'écran. Je ne vois aucune logique à une réaction normale vis à vis de wow, même le plus gros demeuré n'aurait pas fait ça.

11m5 d'abonnés, pourquoi pas 1 prêt à faire des fausse vidéos ? (Allé hop, comment rentabiliser son vieille écran) Compte tenu du nombre de webvidéos liées à wow....

C'est un fake à 99,9%  :tired: 

Et franchement, je pense avoir eu quelques moments épique de ce genre, donc je parle presque en connaissance de cause...

----------


## Solweig

> Hum, une crise d'enervement sur l'ordi ça peut vite venir... 
> 
> Tu prend une journée moisit : le mec qui se fait larguer par exemple + une engueulade du patron pour retard ^^.
> 
> Tu rajoute une dose d'énervement et de frustration pour le métro bloqué une heure ... 
> 
> Quand tu arrive tu veut enfin te détendre sur ton petit MMO, et là paf, ton perso a disparut, ou ton mot de passe ne marche plus, ou le PC plante à 99% du téléchargement lancé depuis deux jours... 
> 
> Bref, la crise de nerf arrive bien vite...
> ...


C'est beau et tellement juste ... Sinon Oui c'est extrêmement facile de récupérer son perso, en tout cas sur WOW et c'est pas de la philanthropie, c'est leur gagne-pain, ils s 'exécutent sans trop de mauvaise grâce.

----------


## Baal-84

Sauf si elle l'avait prévenu qu'elle allait le faire si il passait pas plus de temps à écouter ses problèmes sans intérêt, et qu'il tape sur son PC pour pas lui taper dessus. 








Gestion malsaine de la colère, le PC ne lui a rien fait  :;):

----------


## Treith

Ouais fallait taper la meuf  ::ninja::

----------


## Red_Force

> Dire qu'il ne faut pas juger sans savoir, puis enchainer sur "ce qu'il faut faire dans ce cas", avec ton jugement, c'est moyen...


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai fait en même temps. Il y a une différence entre dire "c'est bien fait il le méritait" et dire "je doute qu'un spécialiste estime la stratégie déployée comme efficace". Je n'ai pas non plus l'impression, en me relisant, de prescrire à chacun un comportement. Maintenant on peut toujours se la donner dans de la réthorique sur le thème "il est interdit d'interdire" si on aime ça, ce qui n'est pas mon cas :P

---------- Post ajouté à 00h28 ----------




> J'ai suffisamment joué à WoW pour savoir ce que j'avance 
> Ce genre de soucis ne m'est jamais arrivé, par contre à mon meilleur ami si et ses personnages il ne les a jamais revu.


J'ai aussi des contre exemples dans mon entourage. Je suppose que la conclusion est que "ça dépend des MJ"...

----------


## jempe

De toutes façons, rien que de prendre plaisir à ce jeu, c'est d'une certaine façon être malade.

Quant à la fille, je ne suis pas d'accord avec la news. Plutôt que de porter atteinte à son jeu, elle ferait mieux de le larguer.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vive le célibat !
> 
>  Ma copine me fait ça je la largue dans la minute :D
> 
>  Nan franchement cette vidéo me remonte le moral d'être célibat , merci


 


> C'est peut être elle qui devrait se poser des  questions.
> 
>   Le mec il a visiblement le choix entre jouer à un jeu ou passer du temps  avec sa copine. Il prend le premier choix. Plusieurs possibilités non  exhaustives :
>   Elle est très moche.
>   Elle est nulle au lit.
>   Elle est sans intérêt.
>   Il s'en fout d'elle.


 


> Par contre, en y réfléchissant, la meuf peut s'en  prendre qu'a elle. Disons que n'importe quelle femme a en elle les  arguments pour faire zapper instantanément le nolifisme en cours


 


> Sauf si elle l'avait prévenu qu'elle allait le  faire si il passait pas plus de temps à écouter ses problèmes sans  intérêt


     Quelqu'un a oublié de fermer la balise [STEREOTYPE] ?

----------


## Kette

Comme il est devenu naze ce thread au fil des commentaires.

Hop désabo.

 ::|:

----------


## PwetPweT

Le plus choquant dans cette histoire c'est qu'avec son pc il rame à stormwind  ::o:

----------


## Detox

Version 2010.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Quelqu'un a oublié de fermer la balise [STEREOTYPE] ?


C'est des commentaires d'ici ça ?  ::O:

----------


## Cooking Momo

> Comme il est devenu naze ce thread au fil des commentaires.
> 
> Hop désabo.


En fait, je crois que cette vidéo ne méritait pas qu'on y consacre une news.

Pas de news, pas de thread.

Pas de thread, pas de thread.

----------


## Baal-84

Roh ... si on peut plus dire du mal  ::P:

----------


## PeterKmad

> Avant de te pardonner je t'invite à regarder cette vidéo et à rester calme:
> 
> http://www.lepiredunet.fr/videos/155...cond-life.html


MWWWWAAAAAAAAARGG ! [hurlement de terreur ignoble après perte de SAN massive] Second Life ! Le néant, j'ai contemplé le néant ! Azathoth ! Et ses adorateurs ! Je regrette ce j'ai dis sur WoW... Il existe un Mal bien supérieur. Je ne pouvais imaginer... Ma raison vacille. Ma Weltanschauung personnelle s'effondre sur elle-même tel une naine blanche atteignant sa masse critique. Celà ne peut pas exister dans le même monde que moi, c'est impossible, c'est trop abject ! [se recroqueville sur lui-même en geignant] Je suis condamné !

----------


## neothiouz

Mouais c'est un fake!
Perso les joueurs savent très bien que tu peux récup' tes persos donc bof... ::zzz::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mouais c'est un fake!
> Perso les joueurs savent très bien que tu peux récup' tes persos donc bof...


Ahh, enfin quelqu'un qui apporte des éléments nouveaux, après 5 pages de canards qui crient au fake parce qu'on peut récupérer facilement ses données.

----------


## kolikal

un jour j'ai mis un pain dans mon écran en ratant un mouvement de ninja rope sur worms. Pas de bol pour moi, les LCD n'existaient pas, et un 19 pouces à tube c'est super solide. Depuis j'ai arrêté, privilégiant maintenant le lancer de clavier sans fil....

----------

